# Limbsaver Bows



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys, just wrapped up a review of a Limbsaver DZ-30 and I was very impressed with this short axle to axle bow! Feature wise these have to be one of the most unique compounds out there. This bow is a real shooter and butta smooth draw! Seriously considering a Limbsaver DZ-32 for my next bow!
Sure are a lot of heavy hitters in the bow industry here out West - Martin/Rytera Bowtech/Diamond, Limbsaver and Alpine! I am I missing anyone from this list?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya Hoyt.Shoot one you will like it.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice bows for sure. I thought Hoyt was Eastern US? Shot the CRX-32 a month ago and a number of local shops sell them. Hoyt is definatley what I would call a mainstream bow - and they have earned their spot with quality product no doubt but for Limbsaver to have produced such a smooth shootin , innovative bow for the short 4years they have been producing their DZ is quite an accomplishment


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hoyts based in Utah - just thought Id share. Anyhow Limbsaver review is up and running, check it out!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Go east a couple provinces and find APA , very smooth draw cycle and pleasant to shoot oh and Canadian made EH :focus:


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Soooo many choices and so many great bows! Local dealer sells APA - Viper would be my choice in the APA line!


----------

